# bosch mr



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
may I ask what the soft start of the Bosch MRC23EVSK sounds like. On my Australian model it sounds like it is pinging its way up to full revs. On most routers it is a continual climb to full revs.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

Mine is a constant climb, have had it 3 years.

CAD-Man


----------

